# Blond men vs Dark haired men - What do you prefer?



## Olga_NYC (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I was wondering what people's preferences are for hair color on men. I was looking through polls on other sites and it seems that most women are more attracted to dark hair. I wonder if that's true or just a cliche? 

They also say that's sort of a evolutionary thing because fair hair is supposed to be more child-like/feminine. 

Anyway, I personally like blond hair on a guy. 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Melian (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh...blonde. All the way. My man has the blondest hair and sexy green eyes. 

He's also younger than I am. Hm....*psychoanalyses self*


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 25, 2009)

For some reason, I love dark hair. Mmm.... black hair on guys is great (depending on the guy).

I mean, Chris has auburn/red hair and I love the color of his hair too. I guess it all depends on the guy. xP


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 25, 2009)

you all prefer dark haired men .. you all prefer dark haired men .. you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men ..you all prefer dark haired men .. 

this post is totally NOT a subliminal message.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 25, 2009)

I prefer dark hair....but i certainly wouldnt rule out a blonde...redheads either


----------



## Cors (Feb 25, 2009)

My sweetie has brown hair with blonde streaks and I think he is pretty. 

No preference either way, but I am not a fan of bleached hair on Asians. I think redheads are hot though!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 25, 2009)

brown with blond streaks here too although greying and less hair as i am maturing!! you can mature in your thirties cant you???!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 25, 2009)

I attract men with dark hair but i appreciate all colors...and highlights ..and lowlights..lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 25, 2009)

To be honest, I don't really have a preference.... 

But having said that, Long hair makes me swoon no matter what colour it is! :smitten:

I went with blonde as my Dan is blonde


----------



## Olga_NYC (Feb 25, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> To be honest, I don't really have a preference....
> 
> But having said that, Long hair makes me swoon no matter what colour it is! :smitten:
> 
> I went with blonde as my Dan is blonde




Hehe true, long hair is awesome 

I guess I would date someone with dark hair, it's just not my most favorite color. BTW I have dark hair so I have nothing against it. I guess we usually want what we don't have


----------



## anybodys (Feb 25, 2009)

i have a strong preference for dark hair-- blond guys can be attractive, definitely, but for me dark hair is a plus.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Feb 25, 2009)

Every man I've been attracted to seriously, has either been red-headed or blond. Sure I can find a dark haired man attractive, but when it comes down to it, my natural blond hair/blue eyed genes seem to lead me right to the other fair European types. 

Blond's will be extinct soon you know? They say men who usually would go for blonds to procreate are choosing DYED blonds, so they recessive genes for blondness are dying out. Weird eh?


----------



## Olga_NYC (Feb 25, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Every man I've been attracted to seriously, has either been red-headed or blond. Sure I can find a dark haired man attractive, but when it comes down to it, my natural blond hair/blue eyed genes seem to lead me right to the other fair European types.
> 
> Blond's will be extinct soon you know? They say men who usually would go for blonds to procreate are choosing DYED blonds, so they recessive genes for blondness are dying out. Weird eh?




That's true, I read about that :doh:

And now that men are dyeing their hair like crazy, women will be having to guess at their natural color, too LOL

The guy I was with was a blond when I met him ... yeah right  He eventually stopped dyeing it and I realized he was a brunet. And oh, the outrage!  LOL j/k

My mom, as most Russian women, has light eyes but her hair is medium brown. As for my dad he's Native American so I am not sure if I have the gene for blondness. I like dyed blond hair if the person has a good face for it though (I love it on my mom when she lightens her hair), so I didn't seriously mind that this guy wasn't a natural blond but I would probably not encourage anyone who's with me to darker their hair


----------



## Lovelylola (Feb 25, 2009)

Dark-haired men! I am very rarely attracted to a blonde or redhead...even though I think us redheads should stick together, it just shouldn't be in that way lol.


----------



## olwen (Feb 25, 2009)

Olga_NYC said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was wondering what people's preferences are for hair color on men. I was looking through polls on other sites and it seems that most women are more attracted to dark hair. I wonder if that's true or just a cliche?
> 
> ...



There's no choice for don't care! I don't care. I don't think a preference for blondes is an evolutionary thing because well half the world are not natural blondes or European!! It's a cultural thing. Seems like a case of cultural bias in whoever those researchers were. 

And I don't get how fair hair is an evolutionary choice for women if we are supposedly choosing mates based on how well they provide then it doesn't make sense to go for the guy who's childlike, unless by childlike they mean more likely to be healthy....I dunno...I think they need to do more research, those people.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 25, 2009)

Dark-haired men. Italian men. Sicilian men. :smitten:

Portagees okay, too. :>


----------



## Archangel_257 (Feb 25, 2009)

_buys dark hair dye_
Why does no one like the Aryan race? :-(


----------



## Olga_NYC (Feb 25, 2009)

olwen said:


> There's no choice for don't care! I don't care. I don't think a preference for blondes is an evolutionary thing because well half the world are not natural blondes or European!! It's a cultural thing. Seems like a case of cultural bias in whoever those researchers were.
> 
> And I don't get how fair hair is an evolutionary choice for women if we are supposedly choosing mates based on how well they provide then it doesn't make sense to go for the guy who's childlike, unless by childlike they mean more likely to be healthy....I dunno...I think they need to do more research, those people.




Actually, they say it's evolutionary to DISLIKE blonds. That is, women are prefer dark haired men LOL 

It's not how I feel personally, but it seems that dark haired men are indeed more popular for some reason.

There's something about that here: http://www.isteve.com/blondes.htm


----------



## Weeze (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm totally a dark hair person.
I have it AND I like it on other people


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 25, 2009)

I generally tend to go for guys with darker hair, but not when they have really light eyes. That combination doesn't do a lot for me.

If a guy has light eyes, I prefer him to be blond or fairer haired.

When I was a teenager, I used to go for guys with reddish hair and kinda squinty eyes, like Donnie Wahlberg or Brett Favre lol.


I can think a couple of blondish guys that I think are the cats meow off the top of my head, but I can think of a much larger number of dark haired guys.


----------



## olwen (Feb 25, 2009)

Olga_NYC said:


> Actually, they say it's evolutionary to DISLIKE blonds. That is, women are prefer dark haired men LOL
> 
> It's not how I feel personally, but it seems that dark haired men are indeed more popular for some reason.
> 
> There's something about that here: http://www.isteve.com/blondes.htm



Ah, okay. It's funny, all this time I thought "tall, dark, and handsome" was referring to tanned skin, not dark hair!

I also assumed that paleness was preferred because it was a sign of being high class. You didn't have to work out under the sun if you were high born. I also assumed that white women were called "the fair sex" because of the amount of powder they wore. But when I looked up the word fair just now in m-w.com, this is what it said: "Etymology: Middle English _fager_, fair, from Old English _fæger_; akin to Old High German _fagar _beautiful Date: before 12th century." So I guess it's one of those words that has changed it's meaning slightly over time, but if you think about the original meaning it makes sense that women would be referred to as "the fair sex," and so much for Sailer's argument. 

It doesn't make sense to me that the hair color people gravitate towards should be based on some evolutionary factor...seems irrelevant and just highly cultural. His "article" seems like more of an editorial than an objective statistical analysis to me, so it's hard to separate salient facts from his opinions.

But I'm not an anthropologist, so...yeah.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Feb 25, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I generally tend to go for guys with darker hair, but not when they have really light eyes. That combination doesn't do a lot for me.
> 
> If a guy has light eyes, I prefer him to be blond or fairer haired.



I agree with that  I like Asian and black men with dark hair and eyes, but for some reason white men with dark hair don't do it for me. I think that light skin looks better with fair hair. 



olwen said:


> It doesn't make sense to me that the hair color people gravitate towards should be based on some evolutionary factor...seems irrelevant and just highly cultural. His "article" seems like more of an editorial than an objective statistical analysis to me, so it's hard to separate salient facts from his opinions.
> 
> But I'm not an anthropologist, so...yeah.



Yeah I think it is highly cultural too. The media keeps feeding us with all this dark haired male stars and all these blond female stars that we're supposed to lust after, that necessarily has to play a role in people's preferences. 

But even then, it seems that men are scientifically proven to have more melamine than women (all things being equal - i.e. brother and sister) so that seems to be the reason why there are more fair haired women than men. Then again, women dye their hair more! LOL


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Feb 25, 2009)

Im all for the blonde men with blue eyes... and a nice ass!! lol


----------



## Cors (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm I just had an interesting discussion with my partner. What is the difference between dark blonde and brown? 

(My partner hates having blond hair and he doesn't know why either. He has the same hair colour as Von_Pudge but he insists that it is brown.)


----------



## olwen (Feb 26, 2009)

Olga_NYC said:


> I agree with that  I like Asian and black men with dark hair and eyes, but for some reason white men with dark hair don't do it for me. I think that light skin looks better with fair hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just keep coming back to - "in white people," since with blacks the skin shades are all over the place, not just pale, tan, and olive....But...with blacks you do see women dyeing their hair varying shades of red and brown, so maybe there is something to that after all....like that's the cultural equivalent for blacks.



Cors said:


> Hmmm I just had an interesting discussion with my partner. What is the difference between dark blonde and brown?
> 
> (My partner hates having blond hair and he doesn't know why either. He has the same hair colour as Von_Pudge but he insists that it is brown.)



I honestly cannot tell the difference between blonde and brown unless the blonde is platinum colored. Strawberry blonde, honey wheat, dunn colored, tawny, flaxen, poppy meadow sunshiny corn flakes...who the fuck knows.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Feb 26, 2009)

My all-time favorite combination: dark hair and light (blue or green) eyes....sexy!


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 26, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> But having said that, Long hair makes me swoon no matter what colour it is! :smitten:



Agreed. Long hair and a beard and Im good. The grizzly adams look if you will. I normally was bigger into dark haired guys, but my man now is blonde and sexy.

As I said to my sister earlier "I dont care what ethnicity a guy is, as long as he's fat"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 26, 2009)

Um,how come Blue isn't an option here??? I have to deal with it from the DMV, and now here as well? 


-Uriel


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer Blonde, lol. But that's not an end all be all, obviously I married a dark haired male. 

I think Justin Timberlake is the ideal male. Swoon. lol. Im a 30 year old pop star groupie, lol


Actually, I am of two minds. I want a tall blonde, muscular male. Or a dark haired chubby/fat male. I had the latter until he lost weight

Now, when it comes to women....I like all hair colours....and I like them very very fat


----------



## Shosh (Feb 26, 2009)

I like dark hair on men. Men with salt and pepper grey streaked hair also turn my crank.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I like dark hair on men. Men with salt and pepper grey streaked hair also turn my crank.



Oh god!!! You are soooo not the only one. I had a physics professor who was very young (like 30) and was fully grey.....good lord. I never ever missed that class!!!! I wanted him so much and he knew it, lol.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 26, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Oh god!!! You are soooo not the only one. I had a physics professor who was very young (like 30) and was fully grey.....good lord. I never ever missed that class!!!! I wanted him so much and he knew it, lol.



Hahaha.

It does things to me. I liked streaked though, some black with streaks of grey.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> It does things to me. I liked streaked though, some black with streaks of grey.




Me too, swoon. I keep trying to tell Mike to grow his hair out cos he went grey at like 15. But he is a man of GREAT vanity, lol.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 26, 2009)

Archangel_257 said:


> _buys dark hair dye_
> Why does no one like the Aryan race? :-(



I dont mind it


----------



## Rowan (Feb 26, 2009)

I also find Asian men attractive...my math teacher right now is wicked hot...and I as well never miss a class cuz I like lookin at him lol


----------



## Shosh (Feb 26, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Me too, swoon. I keep trying to tell Mike to grow his hair out cos he went grey at like 15. But he is a man of GREAT vanity, lol.



Lol.

A guy I really liked went and dyed his salt and pepper hair back to brown.
I was devastated.

Thanks for killing my turn on mate.

Nothing worse than an obvious dye job on a guy that is going grey. Let nature take it's course. It is so delicious.


----------



## Melian (Feb 26, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Um,how come Blue isn't an option here??? I have to deal with it from the DMV, and now here as well?
> 
> 
> -Uriel



I think I've said it many times: blue is my _ultimate _favourite.

....but that wasn't the question. Haha.


----------



## Red (Feb 26, 2009)

I _love_ this combination. My friends all think it's funny as previous boyfs always look like such a contrast to myself. One friend keeps trying to get me together with ginger blokes just for the sake of protecting the ginger gene  I just can't go there though, it's simply not my type.

Its all about contrast...

dark hair and dark eyes = wobbly knees :wubu:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Dark-haired men. Italian men. Sicilian men. :smitten:
> 
> Portagees okay, too. :>



Greek and Turkish men too ... :eat1:


----------



## QueenB (Feb 26, 2009)

dark hair and light eyes. i've always loved that combo.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 26, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Um,how come Blue isn't an option here??? I have to deal with it from the DMV, and now here as well?
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Yes! There should definately be an unatural colour selection :bow:

Totally


----------



## Hole (Feb 27, 2009)

I usually like dark haired men but some blondes are hot too.


----------



## cammy (Feb 27, 2009)

Love dark haired men - and redheads are definately out.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

cammy said:


> and redheads are definately out.



Same here. I'm totally sexist when it comes to red hair. It's hot on women but not so hot on men.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 27, 2009)

if its long, i like it!


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Feb 27, 2009)

Red heads/gingers don't come into it? wha? always trying to keep a ginger brother down.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2009)

Hole said:


> I usually like dark haired men but some blondes are hot too.



:|

You mean Blue, you love Blue hair...silly girl.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2009)

fat_viking_bloke said:


> Red heads/gingers don't come into it? wha? always trying to keep a ginger brother down.



Agreed, although it's the redhead girls that do it for me...

Ginger Power!!!!!



-Uriel


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 27, 2009)

I honestly have no preference.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, I know it's a cheesy pic but the reds need some representation too. 

View attachment l_d0526b42187946be9bf14e781da90a7b.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool pic to represent the reds...


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 28, 2009)

I am so into long dark hair. Add some nice green or blue eyes and I am in lust.


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 28, 2009)

Yummy:eat2:.
Thanks for posting your pic.



Oirish said:


> Okay, I know it's a cheesy pic but the reds need some representation too.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Okay, I know it's a cheesy pic but the reds need some representation too.




That type of red is sexy I just don't like the bright ginger(orange) hair, but your hair is sexy!!!!


----------



## Olga_NYC (Feb 28, 2009)

Archangel_257 said:


> _buys dark hair dye_
> Why does no one like the Aryan race? :-(



Aww you're cute 



Cors said:


> Hmmm I just had an interesting discussion with my partner. What is the difference between dark blonde and brown?
> 
> (My partner hates having blond hair and he doesn't know why either. He has the same hair colour as Von_Pudge but he insists that it is brown.)



This is an interesting question. I think people define blondness in different ways. I have a friend whose hair is dark-ish blond and he also says he has brown hair. I guess it's kind of subjective, we need a guideline to define where dark blond ends and light brown starts 



Rowan said:


> I also find Asian men attractive...my math teacher right now is wicked hot...and I as well never miss a class cuz I like lookin at him lol



Yeah I think Asian men are cute. There is sort of a stereotype that women don't like them, I don't think that's true though. The only thing 'against them' that comes to mind is that very tall women may be less into them because they tend to be smaller than black and white men. 



fat_viking_bloke said:


> Red heads/gingers don't come into it? wha? always trying to keep a ginger brother down.



I like gingers  I tend to think of them in the fair haired category though. Also because lots of blonds have a reddish tone to their hair, so it's sort of like the 'light brown/dark blond controversy', it's hard to be sure who should be called a reddish blond or a redhead altogether LOL


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 5, 2009)

What if you're an 'in-between' with dark ash blonde hair? I mean, it ain't flaxen, almost like a really, really light brown.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Mar 7, 2009)

You know they are saying natural blonde's will no longer exsist in 50 or so years. So who wants to keep the blondes in exsistance with me


----------



## Oirish (Mar 7, 2009)

Reds are even more rare


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 7, 2009)

Definetly dark hair, the darker the better


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 24, 2009)

It completely depends on the guy and what goes well with him. Long hair is amazing though.


----------



## luv_it_here (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I pull off each decently..?  

lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

luv_it_here said:


> I think I pull off each decently..?
> 
> lol



HAHAHA! Why yes, you do!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Okay, I know it's a cheesy pic but the reds need some representation too.



*mmph! I think I'm in red lust! *


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 27, 2009)

Ry&#333;ri;1107636 said:


> You know they are saying natural blonde's will no longer exsist in 50 or so years. So who wants to keep the blondes in exsistance with me



What? We're going to be extinct? Shit!


----------



## Tad (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, looking at the current results, it really does look like the 'dark' does belong in the old phrase of 'tall, dark, and handsome' being what women are generally looking for.

Heh, good thing there are enough exceptions out there!

-Ed (fair-ish, short-ish, and unprepossessing-ish....and the first of his friends to get married)


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 28, 2009)

I *love* thick dark hair. :wubu:


----------



## Rolf (Mar 28, 2009)

As a dark haired man, I am happy to see these results.


----------



## bremerton (Apr 22, 2009)

i tend to be more attracted to dark haired guys, but i'm currently dating the most adorable strawberry-blond-ish guy 
so... both?


----------



## Olga_NYC (Apr 22, 2009)

edx said:


> Wow, looking at the current results, it really does look like the 'dark' does belong in the old phrase of 'tall, dark, and handsome' being what women are generally looking for.
> 
> Heh, good thing there are enough exceptions out there!
> 
> -Ed (fair-ish, short-ish, and unprepossessing-ish....and the first of his friends to get married)




Aww  

That's true, there are exceptions. Look at Brad Pitt, Leo DiCaprio, Matt Damon. There are many fair male stars out there, but it's true that most women tend to go for the dark guys. 

Evolutionary psychologists say that darkness is associated with masculinity because men produce more melanine than women (all things being equal), so it's an instinctive reaction to want a guy darker than the self. 

Of course, that doesn't make us non-blonde ladies masculine LOL. There are many other traits that have to do with femininity, besides blondness. 

I will try to post one of those studies when I find them again. They're interesting to read. There are also studies about women's preference for masculine (rugged) facial traits versus softer ones in men. I once again don't agree with the majority as I like my guys "pretty" LOL :doh:


----------



## Tad (Apr 22, 2009)

A quick "Hi and welcome to Dimensions" to Bremerton (Bre?) You didn't think you could slip in unnoticed, did you? *L*

Olga: I'd love to see the studies, I adore that sort of thing. I know I've seen similar studies about other traits, like height (no surprise that most women prefer tall men, but it was interesting that on average men seemed to prefer short women), and I think I've seen something about face shapes, like you mentioned. Also I recall one talking about how men prefered fairer hued women, with the explanation that most people are more fair when they are young, so there is an association of fairness with youth, and most guys tend to prefer youthfulness in women.

The thing with all of these things is that they are statistical studies, never absolutes. So just like there are FA in any type of group you choose to name, there are always those who don't go for particular coloring, height, or whatever else.

Although come to think of it, maybe not being of the most popular body type made me more apt to marry early? That is, when I knew I was with an awesome woman I was perhaps less apt to keep looking, as at some level perhaps I didn't expect to find someone that special again? Then again, I was always relationship-minded, so which is the chicken, which is the egg, and which came first?

Hmmmm, and thinking about 'masculine' markers, I was studying engineering when I met my wife, which is still mostly a male area for whatever reason, I wonder if that could have, at some level, counterbalanced some of the other things in her perception?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Jahanara59 (Jul 4, 2009)

Definetly dark hair preferably very dark brown.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2009)

Dark hair....a few lighter haired men have caught my eye.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 5, 2009)

I love blonde men. 

Frankly, it's something that helped me understand how it is that dudes like fat chicks when that was a new concept for me. Because: me liking blondes isn't particularly rational (when are preferences ever rational); I don't know what "caused" it (my first bf in elementary school was blond--but I don't know if he was the chicken or the egg); there aren't tons of blondes in my family; and seeing a blonde dude can sometimes make my head whip around before I have a chance to think about it. It's just this thing. So much so that when the name of this thread caught my eye tonight, and I clicked on it, I discovered I had already voted. But forgot. :blush: I really really need to arrange a Scandinavian FA/BBW exchange program.

Having said that...because I am also a chick (generalizing terribly here, do 'scuse), I have been genuinely attracted to men of many different looks. Blonde hair's definitely not a pre-req. Just a preference. Just nice...frosting . Really no clue why.

p.s. This can make watching movies a little funny. Because bad guys--of a certain kind--are often these weird blonde creatures that are supposed to turn you off, but I always end up thinking "oooo!" Which I guess isn't entirely different from FAs seeing a fat person in a movie who's supposed to be "unattractive" but thinking...."ooo!" instead.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 9, 2009)

Definitely dark hair for me. I don't know why...it's just more appealing to me. My ex-husband is dark blonde... I just really really like dark hair on a guy. Not to say I couldn't fall for a fair-haired man, but in general I prefer it dark...

Hair length is a whole different ball game. I like it long, short, bald, whatever...depends on the guy wearing it.

And as for red, I'm really not a fan of the burning bush, if you catch my drift.


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 11, 2009)

What no love for us follically challenged? I hereby filibuster this vote! ;p


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jul 19, 2009)

I seem to prefer blonds, don't know why though, in my stories I write my characters are usually blond males. My ex was a natural red head though it had turned darker as he grew up, when he was a kid he had flaming red hair, now it's more like a brown colour. That's not to say I wouldn't look twice at a dark haired guy, I have an attraction to Asian guys too. So I guess both? :wubu: Even though I chose blond in the poll choice.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 20, 2009)

scorpioinco said:


> What no love for us follically challenged? I hereby filibuster this vote! ;p




LMAO..."follically challenged"...that's cute...

Apparently, God only made a certain number of perfect heads...the rest, he covered with hair. 

To answer your question, I have an attraction to shaved heads and my sister does as well...shaved head with a goatee mmmmmm...:eat2::smitten:. I know there are others out there who do as well. 

Maybe there should be a separate poll?


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 21, 2009)

I appreciate the sentiment but my head is far from perfect, I think I emit my own gravity from it, I keep finding squirrels and other small animals stuck to it. ;p Seriously though, I have seen some heads that should probably be left covered so I know what you mean, the cartoon hey arnold popped into my head just now, lol. There are guys I couldn't even imagine with hair also, like vin deisel or the guy from the shield michael chillkis.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 21, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> LMAO..."follically challenged"...that's cute...
> 
> Apparently, God only made a certain number of perfect heads...the rest, he covered with hair.
> 
> ...


*
ya same here...I am 2000% attracted to SHAVED / BALDIES with goatees or other interesting facial hair FIRST and FOREMOST!!!

I never bothered to even open this thread before now..that's why*


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 21, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ya same here...I am 2000% attracted to SHAVED / BALDIES with goatees or other interesting facial hair FIRST and FOREMOST!!!
> 
> I never bothered to even open this thread before now..that's why*



Ooooh yeah, I know what you mean...there was a guy in traffic the other day and DAMN he was drool-worthy! He had the funkiest (in a good way!) facial hair I'd ever seen! I can't even really describe it except to say it was a goatee, but it was more like a swirly/wavy line that wove in and out over his chin...I couldn't stop staring! Oh...and he was completely bald, too :smitten: There was another guy...works in the kitchen at Applebee's...he's a BHM, tall, shaved head, goatee, tattoos and piercings...I had to grab extra napkins to catch the drool every time he came out of the kitchen!! :eat2:

*scorpioinco* I'm with you on not being able to imagine certain people with hair...I don't think I'd ever like Michael Chiklis WITH hair...although he did have the horseshoe head thing going on when he was on "The Commish", didn't he? And aren't you a little old to be watching Hey Arnold?? LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 21, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> Ooooh yeah, I know what you mean...there was a guy in traffic the other day and DAMN he was drool-worthy! He had the funkiest (in a good way!) facial hair I'd ever seen! I can't even really describe it except to say it was a goatee, but it was more like a swirly/wavy line that wove in and out over his chin...I couldn't stop staring! Oh...and he was completely bald, too :smitten: There was another guy...works in the kitchen at Applebee's...he's a BHM, tall, shaved head, goatee, tattoos and piercings...I had to grab extra napkins to catch the drool every time he came out of the kitchen!! :eat2:
> 
> *scorpioinco* I'm with you on not being able to imagine certain people with hair...I don't think I'd ever like Michael Chiklis WITH hair...although he did have the horseshoe head thing going on when he was on "The Commish", didn't he? And aren't you a little old to be watching Hey Arnold?? LOL



*ya that Michael CHIKLIS drool :smitten: drool....with hair..NAH not in my lifetime...I used to watch that show TO SEE HIM...

god he could hold me down, tie me up...

ummm need i say more...

the defenition of MAN=MICHAEL CHIKLIS.....:eat2:*


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 22, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ya that Michael CHIKLIS drool :smitten: drool....with hair..NAH not in my lifetime...I used to watch that show TO SEE HIM...
> 
> god he could hold me down, tie me up...
> 
> ...



How about a David Draiman and Michael Chiklis sammich?  Now THERE's a fantasy!


----------



## Fangs (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm in love with a guy with sandy blond hair. :wubu:

So I voted for 'fair'.

But I really would appreciate a good looking red head. I haven't really seen one, and I think red hair is amazing.


----------



## Esther (Aug 8, 2009)

Fangs said:


> I'm in love with a guy with sandy blond hair. :wubu:
> 
> So I voted for 'fair'.
> 
> But I really would appreciate a good looking red head. I haven't really seen one, and I think red hair is amazing.




Omg yes. I have a great appreciation for red-headed men with beards :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 9, 2009)

Go the gingers........ :smitten:


----------



## Oirish (Aug 9, 2009)

Fangs said:


> I'm in love with a guy with sandy blond hair. :wubu:
> 
> So I voted for 'fair'.
> 
> But I really would appreciate a good looking red head. I haven't really seen one, and I think red hair is amazing.



Well then you ought to check out an earlier post of mine on this thread 
The red hair was looking fierce that day lol


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 10, 2009)

I really have no preference. Since there wasn't a no preference option, I put dark, because my own hair is black and most people in my country have dark hair. But I really don't mind, I think any hair colour can look nice. I prefer men to have hair of a reasonable length rather than be bald or have very short hair, but I think fat bald men can be sexy and wouldn't rule someone out for this reason.


----------



## RJI (Feb 18, 2010)

Fangs said:


> I'm in love with a guy with sandy blond hair. :wubu:
> 
> So I voted for 'fair'.
> 
> *But I really would appreciate a good looking red head. I haven't really seen one, and I think red hair is amazing.*



How you doin... 

had to bump it just for this.


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 18, 2010)

Fangs said:


> I'm in love with a guy with sandy blond hair. :wubu:
> 
> So I voted for 'fair'.
> 
> ...


----------



## CherryRVA (Feb 23, 2010)

I vote blonde.....cause this is who I am with now and I'm enjoying the hell outta it.

I've only dated dark haired guys before. I've dated guys with long hair, short hair, and shaved heads. Clean shaven and not.

So right now, I'm with a guy who has blonde hair, blue eyes, beard, shaves his head sometimes, and sometimes lets it grow out (just to where it's short, just enough to run your fingers thru). He's also going bald but for some reason, I just really pay absolutely no attention to that whatsoever. Period. I think he thinks about it more than I do.

And yeah, we're about 7 months into this relationship and I still think he's hot as hell :happy:


----------



## Sugarkitten7 (Feb 23, 2010)

I prefer tall dark and handsome, but recently started going for the dirty blonds. But no light blonds.


----------

